# "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*"Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen​*
Fangneid war noch nie so meines und ich habe immer gerne anderen Anglern gute Fänge gegönnt - solange ich  selber was erwischt habe ...

Was "DerWesten" unter dem Titel "Mann zieht mit Angel Granate aus der Ruhr - und das Geschoss war noch scharf" berichtet, bestärkt mich darin, dass man wirklich nicht jeden Fang selber machen muss.

Auch, wenns wie hier, "nur" um einen "Magnetangler" ging und nicht um einen richtigen.

Aber es zeigt, was in unseren Gewässern alles noch so zu finden ist - hier in der Ruhr bei Essen -und beileibe nicht alles ungefährlich..

Eine 10 Kilo schwere Granate, die noch scharf war - der Magnetangler verständigte umgehend die Behörden, welche sowohl sein umsichtiges Verhalten lobten wie dann die Entschärfung anordneten und erfolgreich durchführten.

---------------------------------------------​
Auch für richtige Angler gilt ja immer schon, dass man nicht alles mitnehmen muss..

Wer auf so gefährliche Dinge stösst, sollte darum auch, wie der Magnetangler, Fundstelle sichern und umgehend Behörden verständigen.

Ich denke, da wird noch einiges in Flüsse und Seen rumliegen....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Siever (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Das war direkt vor meiner Haustür. Von den Tauchern aus dem Verein in Essen weiß ich, dass dort noch viel mehr Zeug auf dem Grund liegt, was dort eigentlich nicht hingehört. Allerdings lassen die Taucher die Sachen dort bewusst liegen. Auf diesem Stück Ruhr wurde nach dem Krieg wenig verändert oder begradigt... Möglicherweise ein Grund dafür, warum da noch viel von dem liegt, was nach dem Krieg dort reingeworfen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

wenn ich mir da so vorstelle, schwerer Jigkopf, falsches aufkommen - bumm


----------



## Siever (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Das würde die Leute zumindest vom Schwimmen abhalten|bla:


----------



## junglist1 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Hatte beim Magnetfischen auch schon eine Handgranate am Band, war allerdings unbezündert also ungefährlich. Beim Sondeln ist ab und an mal ne Stabbrandbombe unter der Spule... Wird dann ein Foto von gemacht und mit Koordinaten direkt zum Kampfmittelräumdienst Hannover geschickt. Die kennen mich mittlerweile ;-)
Bei manchen Knallern gar nicht so einfach zu erkennen was man da vor sich liegen hat.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Knallern gar nicht so einfach zu erkennen was man da vor sich liegen hat.



Ich habe auch schon mal erst die Polizei und die dann den Kampfmittelbeseitigungsdienst anrücken lassen, weil da etwas Verdächtiges im Boden lag.
Da dies in einem Gebiet war in dem im zweiten WK geschanzt wurde und die Übergabeverhandlungen der Stadt zwischen den Amerikanern und Deutschen geführt worden sind, war Vorsicht angesagt!

Stellte sich dann aber zum Glück nur als umgedreht mit dem "Antrieb" aus dem Boden ragender Lautsprecher und zum Glück nicht als Mine etc heraus !


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Hier gilt die alte Pionier-Weisheit:

Erst wenn sie sich leicht blähen und erste Risse bekommen, sollte man einen Schritt zurücktreten! 

Von solcher Fundmuniton geht erst einmal eine verhältnismäßig geringe, bis gar keine Gefahr aus, wenn man sie einfach da liegen lässt, wo sie ist und sie auf gar keinen Fall bewegt. Polizei anrufen, der Rest erledigt sich dann von ganz alleine.

Auf keinen Fall so machen, wie es vor gut 40 Jahren der Sohn unseres Englischlehrers gemacht hat. Die haben an einem See im Schlamm eine deutsche Handgranate, einen Kartoffelstampfer, gefunden. Den Buben war nur so viel klar, dass die da nicht sein soll und es ein Fall für die Polizei ist. Sie klemmten sich die Granate auf den Gepäckträger, radelten mitten in der Kreisstadt zur Polizei und packten sie mit den Worten "Die hamma grad g'fundn!" auf den Tresen. Das fanden alle Beteiligten nicht so lustig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Solches Gerümpel finden wir in Dresden bei Niedrigwasser auch noch hin und wieder. Die letzte Mörsergranate hab ich in hohem Bogen in die Flussmitte befördert, weder wollte ich das Teil in der Angeltasche noch stundenlang auf den KRD warten.
Wenn möglich, kontrolliert im Wasser sprengen und ca. 100m flußabwärts warten die Kollegen mit'm Kescher!:q


----------



## junglist1 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

@Deep Down
Hab nen Kollegen der bei seiner ersten Stabbrandbombe dachte er hätte einen RIESIGEN Imbusschlüssel gefunden.... Nachdem ich Ihn aufgeklärt hatte wurde er ziemlich blass.


----------



## vowa (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Nicht die Polizei sondern das Ordnungsamt ist grundsätzlich als "Gefahrenabwehr"-Behörde zuständig. Die Polizei erst wenn Ordnungsamt nicht im Dienst ist. Eine dieser beiden Stellen fordert dann den KMRD an.
KMRD kümmert sich auch nur um Munition von vor 1945. Für Kriegsmunition nach 1945 ist die Bundeswehr zuständig.

Nur zur Info falls man sowas mal finden sollte...

Für Selbstlaborate ist ein USBV-Entschärfer zuständig. (Unbekannte Spreng- und Brandvorrichtungen). 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## junglist1 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*



vowa schrieb:


> Nicht die Polizei sondern das Ordnungsamt ist grundsätzlich als "Gefahrenabwehr"-Behörde zuständig. Die Polizei erst wenn Ordnungsamt nicht im Dienst ist. Eine dieser beiden Stellen fordert dann den KMRD an.
> KMRD kümmert sich auch nur um Munition von vor 1945. Für Kriegsmunition nach 1945 ist die Bundeswehr zuständig.
> 
> Nur zur Info falls man sowas mal finden sollte...
> ...



Dann habe ich das ja die letzten 8 Jahre immer falsch gemacht :-(
Deine Informationen sind jedenfalls nicht ganz richtig.
KRD nimmt bei mir alles mit (vor allem Kriegsmunition) und wird auch direkt von mir kontaktiert (ist so abgesprochen), allerdings schicken die je nach Gebiet auch mal Privatunternehmen. Wenn am Wochenende nicht erreichbar die Polizei.
Werde mich hüten das OA zu rufen gibt nur ärger und am Wochenende sind die auch nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Die Polizei wird wohl kaum ans Ordnungsamt verweisen und daher nicht erscheinen! Dafür sind solche Funde zu gefährlich! Also wird man wohl zu 99% von Gefahr im Verzuge ausgehen dürfen.


----------



## ronram (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Nicht jeder hat ein Smartphone dabei und kann die Telefonnummer des Ordnungsamtes im Internet suchen...

Die 110 kennt jeder...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Der Fang is ja n Knaller.|bigeyes

Magnetri Heil!:m


----------



## mano0205 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Mir ists auch egal, wen ich da anrufe.
Die Polizei kann sich das angucken oder sich direkt an die richtige Stelle wenden.
Hauptsache es ist gemeldet.


----------



## schuppensammler (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Splint ziehen, Granate wieder rein und Kescher bereit halten


----------



## exstralsunder (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*

Das ist eine völlig neue Dimension der C&R Diskussion...


----------



## vowa (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: "Magnet"Angler "fängt" scharfe Granate aus der Ruhr bei Essen*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich das ja die letzten 8 Jahre immer falsch gemacht :-(
> Deine Informationen sind jedenfalls nicht ganz richtig.
> KRD nimmt bei mir alles mit (vor allem Kriegsmunition) und wird auch direkt von mir kontaktiert (ist so abgesprochen), allerdings schicken die je nach Gebiet auch mal Privatunternehmen. Wenn am Wochenende nicht erreichbar die Polizei.
> Werde mich hüten das OA zu rufen gibt nur ärger und am Wochenende sind die auch nicht zu erreichen.



Wenn Du bekannt bist und beim KMRD direkt melden kannst ist das doch eine gute Lösung und Absprache. Solltest Du etwas aber in bewohntem Gebiet finden so kann man den Gegenstand ja schlecht allein liegen lassen bis zum Eintreffen des KMRD. Da sollte dann eine der originären Gefahrenabwehrbehörden informiert werden. Polizei oder O-amt verbleiben dann bis Eintreffen KMRD.

Ich sitze seit 17 Jahren auf einer Stelle wo schonmal der KMRD über die Bezirksregierung angefordert wird.

 Ich habe auch bewusst geschrieben wer zuständig ist, nicht wo man anrufen sollte.
 Polizei ist für den Bürger logischerweise Ansprechpartner Nummer 1 

Gruß, Andreas


----------

